# MO bowfishing regulations



## Preds21 (Feb 12, 2008)

looked in the fishing regulations and can't find anything, anybody know what the regulations i Missouri are?


----------



## sdrookie (May 21, 2006)

Try looking under non-game fish species. Methods of take or something like that.


----------

